# Recipe - Turkey Reuben



## Erik (Jan 30, 2005)

Turkey Reubens (4 sandwiches)

8 pieces Marble Rye (lightly buttered)

8 slices Mozzerella Cheese

1 lb Sliced Turkey

Cole Slaw 

4 T 1000 Island Dressing

Heat griddle to 350 degrees. Lay bread, butter side down on griddle. Center 1 piece of cheese on each bread. Grill turkey on griddle. Top 4 pieces of with equal amounts of Cole Slaw, then add 1 T of 1000 Island on the other 4 pieces. Distrubute turkey evenly on top of pieces with slaw. Top with other pieces. Cut and serve.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 31, 2005)

sounds good erik. a few diners near me call a grilled chicken reuben a "rodeo reuben". (i'm not sure why. i keep picturing a little chicken with a cowboy hat, bandana, and a gunbelt).  they are very tasty, and slightly healthier for you than the traditional pastrami or corned beef.


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> sounds good erik. a few diners near me call a grilled chicken reuben a "rodeo reuben". (i'm not sure why. i keep picturing a little chicken with a cowboy hat, bandana, and a gunbelt).  they are very tasty, and slightly healthier for you than the traditional pastrami or corned beef.


 I had somebody order a Chicken Reuben last night. Looked pretty good.

I now also am envisioning the "Cowboy Chicken". He's lassoing the sandwich out of somebody's hands as we speak.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 2, 2005)

The restaurant I used to run called a turkey reuben a "Racheal."


----------

